# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Почему лучше оставаться неженатым: объяснение мужчины

## Irina

*Нам, девочкам, совершенно непонятно: ну если он живет со мной уже пять лет, если говорит, что любит, если я вижу, что он не врет, почему он тогда не женится?*

Ответственности боится? Вряд ли: вон как заботится, уступает, жертвует, спасает… Свободу боится потерять? Так я ж его не ограничиваю… Почему?

*Мужчины объясняют это так:*
*
Первый плюс* длительного общения с определенной женщиной для мужчины — он имеет постоянную сексуальную партнершу. Не нужно тратить время на длительные ухаживания, сомнения «да-нет», не нужно бояться какой-нибудь заразы — в большинстве случаев предполагается, что подруга верна. И когда понадобится, является по первому зову.

Но почему не женится? Потому, что ему очень важно ощущать себя независимым. Да, они постоянно встречаются и регулярно занимаются любовью, но тем не менее при этом мужчина не обязан сохранять верность этой женщине: вдруг еще где случай подвернется! И пока он не связан узами брака, он не лишен чувства собственной независимости (которое, что греха таить, гораздо сложнее сохранить в «законном браке»). Вот и не торопятся в ЗАГС наши мужчины...
*
Второй плюс* длительных отношений для мужчин: всегда есть кого попросить о рутинной бытовой помощи. Редкая женщина, навещая «холостяцкую берлогу» любимого, не хватается инстинктивно за веник и тряпку. Да и приготовить еду тоже вроде как не гнушается. В общем, желая почувствовать себя хоть на некоторое время хозяйкой дома, женщина наводит в квартире друга уют и порядок, а немытая посуда и грязное белье исчезают вроде бы сами собой.

Но почему не женится? Потому, что при таком раскладе основным хозяином своего «логова» остается все же мужчина. Его право — намусорить сразу после ухода подруги, ходить в ботинках по вычищенному ковру, забросать всю раковину грязными тарелками — слова не скажет никто! Если, конечно, самому не противно. Он может положить носки на стол, и они будут там лежать хоть неделю. Вот ему так удобно! А любимая скоро снова придет и сделает уборку...
*
Третий плюс* длительных отношений для сильного пола: не нужно чересчур тратиться. Женщина, с которой знаком и делишь постель годами, не столь требовательна, как та, которая только решает — да или нет? И ее решение порой зависит от цены преподнесенного букета... При давних отношениях мужчина, что скрывать, способен и о дне рождения подруги забыть, и с Восьмым марта не поздравить... И, скорее всего, не услышит особых претензий, поскольку всегда может в сердцах ответить: «А вот я такой, не нравлюсь — уходи!» И тут ясно виден третий довод, «почему не женится».

Мужчина желает быть хозяином своего кошелька. Делая подруге презенты, он не подтверждает зависимость от дамских капризов, а как бы стимулирует женщину этим презентам соответствовать. Ведь он преподносит подарки по личному выбору и по личной прихоти, а не по обязанности...

*И наконец, четвертый плюс* длительных отношений заключается в том, что... мужчина просто в самом деле эту женщину ЛЮБИТ. Ведь мужчины способны не только изменять, жалеть деньги и мусорить на ковер! И порой именно любовью со стороны партнера объясняется то, что многие годы мужчина отдает тесному общению с одной женщиной. И говорит ей о своей любви... Но тогда тем более, почему не женится?!!

Рискну ответить за большинство мужчин: а женщина не хочет. По крайней мере, она ему так сама сказала, честное слово! Когда они только начали «совместную жизнь». Он ей говорил что-то о чувстве независимости, а она с милой улыбкой убеждала: мол, не волнуйся, дорогой, живут и без печати, мне и так с тобой хорошо... Правда, с того времени много воды утекло, но разве что-то изменилось? Так зачем навязывать любимой столь постылые ей брачные узы?

Вот такие вот чистосердечные признания.

----------

